# Mid-TN New Lawn Journal 2021



## RupertBear (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

This is my first time seeding a lawn so any advice is more than welcome!

I will be moving into a new construction property just south of Nashville next month and plan to completely reseed the back yard. The builder will be laying sod in the front and sides however the backyard will be seed and straw which I have no hope of producing a decent lawn.

This is my plan based on information I have gathered from this forum... The area is approx. 7000 sq ft and is partially shaded. I appreciate that the weather will be starting to get hot (mid to end of May) so I plan to get this done asap.

1. Rake up and remove all straw that had been laid by the builder. 
2. Rake again (if required) to remove rocks, sticks, garbage, etc. 
3. Spray Round Up (weed & grass killer)to try and kill everything, wait 3 days 
4. Rent a roller and roll to level 
5. Put down a 80/20 mix of TTTF and KBG (probably the Hogan Blend + KY Bluegrass)
6. Put down a very thin covering of peat moss 
7. Roll again (empty roller) to ensure good contact
8. Water approx. 3 x 10 minutes a day 
9. After 2 - 3 weeks (hopefully grass is 1 - 2 inches) apply a general starter fertilizer and weed killer
10. First mow after approx. 30 days
11. Intersperse whole timeline with beer!

Please let me know if anyone sees a problem with this timeline? My only question right now is should I spray tenacity when seeding or will the roundup treatment prior to seeding be sufficient?

I will post pictures once the project has begun!

Thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Growing grass in June in TN will be a big challenge. Do you have a solid plan for irrigation? I suggest doing round up multiple times starting in July, august to seed in sept.


----------

